# Quote for installing electric shower - opinions?



## Sophia2457 (29 Jan 2008)

Hi

I'm asking around on getting a Triton T90 XR installed over the bath, there's never been a shower there before.

One electrician quoted 'about €400' for labour over the phone to include himself and the plumber and another actually came to the house, went away and priced the materials and came back with a quote of €570.

The shower I've priced at a local electrial supply place at €340 + 21% VAT.

I just like to check if these fees sound reasonable - the second guy offered to get the shower and have the whole package coming to €900.

What does anyone think - I know it's about a day's work so I suppose it's about right?

Thanks a mil


----------



## bacchus (29 Jan 2008)

See this thread.

I think i saw a Triton T90 in B&Q over the week-end for €285 (incl VAT).


----------



## Sophia2457 (29 Jan 2008)

Thanks, Bacchus.

The Triton T90 XR is a new       - in very nice silver and supposed to be very good. Thought I might as well get the best I can.


----------



## buzzard (29 Jan 2008)

Hi,

A Triton T90 should cost no more that €300. Barretts in Maynooth supply them for around €290.

The prices you received sound a little excessive considering material shouldn't cost no more than €180. Be careful who you get as some guys will just run the power cable (in conduit)and water pipe over the tiles down to the shower unit whereas others may run the services behind the tiles if space is available.

Ask the installer how they intend to fit the services. Supply and fit should cost no more than €700.


----------



## Sophia2457 (29 Jan 2008)

Hi Buzzard

The electrician broke it down for me like this  -

Electrician - Time €200
                 Materials €180

Plumber   -  Time €150
                Materials €50

Total         - €570 (he said, tho I make that €580)

Then he said he could probably get a discount on the shower for me and the whole package would be €900, for cash, otherwise there would be 13% VAT on top.

So that would mean I'd be paying €330 for the shower. Is it definitely the T90 XR fancy silver model Barretts are selling for €290?

The bathroom wall isnt tiled as yet when the shower unit will be fitted. 

This electrician was recommended by the electrical shop, tho only after I asked for names he'd recommend. I thought I'd be able to trust someone whose name was given out by a suppliers - what do you think?

Thanks for all the help, it's hard to know if you're being quoted a fair price when you know absolutely nothing about showers, electrics, plumbing etc!


----------



## buzzard (29 Jan 2008)

900euro is too much for the whole job. That my opinon, other people may say different.

The labour cost for the electrician is about right but high on the materials.
The labour for the plumber is way out considering he would have the pipe work done and plumbed in about 30-45mins. assuming the water tank is in the attic and the bathroom is upstairs. Materials for the plumbing is also high.

Barretts are next door to Earthridge who are the Triton supplier for Ireland and I have always found them to be resonable in the past.

Best of Luck


----------



## ramble (29 Jan 2008)

Barretts will also give a number for an installer.  I got one fitted last year, although it was a replacement so the wiring was there, the plumbing was not right and something had to be changed.  One guy did the lot for 120 and he also put up a shower door for free.


----------



## Carpenter (29 Jan 2008)

I don't think the prices for materials are excessive in either case- include for 

Plumber: pipe, fittings, insulation, isolation valve, tank connector (maybe)

Electrician: cable, conduit, isolation pull switch (double pole) and MCB for main board.


----------



## buzzard (29 Jan 2008)

Carpenter,

I know where your coming from, but these trademen are dealing with suppliers on a daily basis and to me the material cost seems high.

The total cost for the overall job is a complete rip-off in my opinion considering that installing an electric shower is relatively an easy task ( when you know how).

What I would want to know would be the standard of the installation.


----------



## Sophia2457 (29 Jan 2008)

Thanks, everyone, you've really made me stop and think - I was about to go ahead with this guy cos it's such a hassle finding someone and nobody in work could recommend anyone.

All I have for him is a mobile number - should I ask him to let me see work he's done before (how do I even know it's his?). How do I know he's a qualified electrician and not someone who's just handy with electrics??

Buzzard hits the nail on the head when he mentions the standard of the installation - I'm handing over a wodge of my hard-earned cash and I have no guarantee it wont be a botch job.

As for the price of the shower, I'll give Barretts a call in the morning and enquire the price.
In the meantime if anyone has used an electrician & a plumber in the North Wicklow area and would recommend their work, I'd be really grateful if you pm me with the details.

It's true what they say 'let the buyer beware!'

Thanks again


----------



## monstie (29 Jan 2008)

Woodies were selling triton t90 xr for €270 in their sale, dont know if the sale is  still on though


----------



## Gautama (29 Jan 2008)

Sophia2457 said:


> I'm asking around on getting a Triton T90 XR installed over the bath, there's never been a shower there before.


 
Why a Triton, as a matter of interest? I don't know much about electric showers, but I've used the one in a friends house and it's noisy.

I'd a Mira Sport installed last week.  It's the best electric shower I've ever used. The only noise is the sound of the water spraying out of the shower-head.  There is no motor sound what-so-ever. €360 from Argos.

The installation was included in a full bathroom makeover, so I can't answer your main question.


----------



## Sophia2457 (30 Jan 2008)

Just an update, got another quote, this time for an ordinary Triton T90 as another electrical suppier I called to to price showers etc pointed our that a silver shower would look a bit odd over a white bath, then I'd have to get a chrome shower door to blend in which are about €100 dearer than the white ones at €124.

He gave me the name of a plumber a dn I rang - he knows my estate and said roughly, supplied and fitted, whole job €850 and he'd fit the door for free if I bought it.

So the other guy would get the dearer shower and fit all for €900, and this guy gets the cheaper one and fits for €850. 

Totally confused! Should I keep getting quotes or just go with the second guy who is local and known?

Thanks for your patience!!


----------



## bertie1 (30 Jan 2008)

Carpenter said:


> I don't think the prices for materials are excessive in either case- include for
> 
> Plumber: pipe, fittings, insulation, isolation valve, tank connector (maybe)
> 
> Electrician: cable, conduit, isolation pull switch (double pole) and MCB for main board.


 

Carpenter, that shower needs to be on a seperate rcd, or an rcbo B rated , you left that out. If they already have an electric shower in the house a priority or non priority unit also needs to be fitted to stop both showers running at the same time as each shower draws 40 A and the main fuse in a domestic installation is only 63A


----------



## Carpenter (30 Jan 2008)

bertie1 said:


> Carpenter, that shower needs to be on a seperate rcd, or an rcbo B rated , you left that out. If they already have an electric shower in the house a priority or non priority unit also needs to be fitted to stop both showers running at the same time as each shower draws 40 A and the main fuse in a domestic installation is only 63A


 
Very good, I didn't know about priority unit.


----------



## Sophia2457 (30 Jan 2008)

Hi Bertie1 and Carpenter
We don't have any electric shower in the house - this will be the first one.

So in your estimation do you think the quotes I'm getting are fair? I'd really appreciate some guidance - thanks!

I asked the electrical supplier about the dfference between Mira and Triton - mentioned about the noise factor of the Triton. He said he has a Triton at home and never noticed any noise - and considering that he was also selling Mira, which are are a bit dearer, I thought that was pretty upfront - he could have pushed the dearer one. 

He also said he never had any problems getting parts for Mira, which the other supplier told me was the reason he stopped selling them!!!

This is so complicated...who do you trust when you know nothing about the subject - that's why I need your input.

Thanks again


----------



## Copper (30 Jan 2008)

€900 is reasonable enough for the work quoted.  Its roughly a days work for both the sparks and the plumber so thats €200 each and materials will be around €500.  Anyway don't automatically go for the cheapest quote, talk to the men and try judge which is the most professional.


----------



## sparkeee (4 Feb 2008)

250 euro for the electrical side of things that includes cable,rccb circuit breaker in board,switch in bathroom,connection to shower unit.All cable ran under floor into attic and down inside of wall.


----------



## z103 (4 Feb 2008)

> Why a Triton, as a matter of interest? I don't know much about electric showers, but I've used the one in a friends house and it's noisy.



If it's installed on a partition wall it will be more noisy than on a block wall.


----------



## gerry m (4 Nov 2008)

now that the market has softened a bit does anyone know what it would cost to install and electric shower over a bath in West Dublin. Does anyone know someone they would reccommend?


----------



## PADDYBOY99 (6 Nov 2008)

Don't see how the plumber could be looking for 150 Euro.
In any case any half decent Electrician should be able to put in a bit of half inch pipe. Worst case, get Plumber to connect therafter . Max 50 Euro for the Plumber.
To get a better idea of the price we need to know will the wall have to be chased?(stud or solid wall). How far is the shower point from the Board?Is it upstairs or down? And how easy will be to get a supply from the board?
No mater what nine hundred is a bit rich.


----------



## chrisboy (6 Nov 2008)

PADDYBOY99 said:


> Don't see how the plumber could be looking for 150 Euro.
> In any case any half decent Electrician should be able to put in a bit of half inch pipe. Worst case, get Plumber to connect therafter . Max 50 Euro for the Plumber.
> To get a better idea of the price we need to know will the wall have to be chased?(stud or solid wall). How far is the shower point from the Board?Is it upstairs or down? And how easy will be to get a supply from the board?
> No mater what nine hundred is a bit rich.



50 euro for a plumber to plumb a shower? Are ye havin a laugh?


----------



## PADDYBOY99 (6 Nov 2008)

As i said any electrician worth his salt should put a bit of pipe in. There should be no need for a Plumber. maybe 50 Euro to conect both ends after the pipe is in. A few Euro for the connections. NOTHING MORE.


----------



## sparkeee (6 Nov 2008)

why would a sparks put in a bit of pipe he quotes for electrical work,electrical insurance wont cover leaks.


----------



## PADDYBOY99 (10 Nov 2008)

Come on its a recession, be versatile. It wont break you to run  a bit of pipe with the cable. Get your plumber to connect afterwards if you'd prefer. Keep the cost down.


----------



## glic83 (10 Nov 2008)

im an electrician myself and i put in my own electric shower in the the main bathroom,already had 1 in the ensuite so i just put a non priority board in the attic,from the plumbing aspect i found this straight forward enough and if you are able and are confident enough you could plumb it youself,once you know what fittings are required its not to bad at all


----------



## BD plumbing (30 Nov 2008)

Im a qualified plumber and i know that the esb are charging approx 880 euros to install a triton t90 i install them myself for approx 750 euro depending on what work is involved there are cheaper ways of installing the shower but it will look very unprofessional and from personal experiances of redoing work that people got done for cheap it can end up costing an awful lot more in the long run and the reason the price is that price is because real tradesmen have public liabillity insurance now if i was getting work done id like to know the person that is doing it has the means to pay for any damages done from perhaps the tank in the attic bursting or leaking or from fire damage from the incorrect size wire installed so the question you should be asking is do i take a risk with the cheap quotation or do i go with the actuall price of the installation and be able to sleep at night knowing everything is safe and sound


----------



## Percy (2 Jun 2010)

gerry m said:


> now that the market has softened a bit does anyone know what it would cost to install and electric shower over a bath in West Dublin. Does anyone know someone they would reccommend?



Hi lads and lassies,

Right, finally have all of my bits and bobs ready to go to re-do our bathroom. Mira Azora shower, new tiles, new bathscreen all bought and ready to be installed. So, the fun bit - got a quote for over 2k to remove old tiles from just around the bath (was the only area of the bathroom with tiles), fit the shower over the bath (no shower previously there), re-tile the whole bathroom including installing a tiled bath panel to the front of the bath. Put up new bathscreen. Have I just entered a parallel universe where even in a recession this is a reasonable price to do that job?? 

The guy says that ALL of the plasterboard in the bathroom (small-ish bathroom - typical for semi-d 3 bed house) has to be replaced. Plasterboard isn't that expensive is it?? He seems to have some massive problem with taking out the toilet and sink unit in order to tile. 

Is that a crazy price or am I being too harsh?


----------

